

Show HN: My WordPress Plugin adding 2-factor auth via Twilio - DanHulton

So I got so involved in setting up AdWords, tracking down WP security bloggers, etc. that I forgot to post it here and get you all to check it out and offer suggestions.  It's only been out for a couple weeks or so though, so this still qualifies as "launch window", I guess.<p>Check it out here:<p>http://www.panic-press.com/<p>Promo code "show-hn" for a free month to try it out.  It has 100 uses, so it shouldn't run out, but if it does, let me know.
======
DanHulton
Clickable link: <http://www.panic-press.com>

